# Long Hair Care Forums Mobile?



## MichL (Dec 3, 2008)

Just copying this question from the Hair Forum in hopes that someone can help me out:

 When I log in on my BlackBerry (which is what I'm usually on) I am immediately directed to LHCF Mobile. This just started today. Is there any way to change it back to the original format? I can't see anyone's pictures or anything.

A few of the other ladies have this question as well. Any suggestions?


----------



## LBoogie (Dec 3, 2008)

I last logged on from my Treo a few days ago and it was normal..I JUST logged on today and I got directed straight to the mobile version as well


----------



## MichL (Dec 3, 2008)

I was on this morning and it was fine, so some time after I went to class (after say, 9 am) it changed.


----------



## JamericanGurl (Dec 3, 2008)

I'm on my iPhone and I don't like the current view!


----------



## naturalmanenyc (Dec 3, 2008)

I don't like it either.  I saw the mobile version on my blackberry earlier today around 2 p.m.  I like the regular version better.


----------



## DaPPeR (Dec 3, 2008)

Someone help us all!!!!!!!!


----------



## CarefreeinChicago (Dec 3, 2008)

Anyone on the iphone having trouble double tapping this sucks


----------



## MichL (Dec 3, 2008)

kinchen said:


> Anyone on the iphone having trouble double tapping this sucks



I've heard a couple people with iphones say their having trouble doubling tapping for zoom and viewing the page.


----------



## lvmyhur (Dec 3, 2008)

kinchen said:


> Anyone on the iphone having trouble double tapping this sucks


 
I am having trouble tapping from my Iphone as well!


----------



## HAIRapy (Dec 3, 2008)

This view makes my BB  I miss the pictures. I must admit though, it is WAY faster... Maybe I can get used to this.


----------



## frankie (Dec 3, 2008)

I thought there was something wrong with my browser on the blackberry. I was on earlier and it looked normal, now I'm stuck with the mobile view.


----------



## DaPPeR (Dec 3, 2008)




----------



## DaPPeR (Dec 4, 2008)

Its back. Thank you OP for chimin in. I see your location so I know u felt it yesterday  I'm glad its back to normal!


----------



## noemi (Dec 4, 2008)

thank you bev! Thank u nikos!

I thank y'all for the getting things back to normal quick!


----------



## MichL (Dec 4, 2008)

Thank you so much Bev and Nikos! The new format/style is awesome. Thanks to everyone for keeping the thread going too.


----------

